# Aurora Shores and Geauga Lake



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have been reconnected with a high school friend who can get me on these private lakes. What can I expect when I hit these lakes this summer?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Aurora is pressured some but from what I've heard decent bass and nice crappie. Geauga is relatively untouched haven't heard of anyone fishing it for some time. Probably some monsters in there


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Geauga is loaded with Bass. Had several days where 50 fish in a few hours isn't uncommon. Also, enormous carp in there as well.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

How does someone access Geauga Lake?
In other words, who actually has access to the lake?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

There is private access but I couldn't find anything out. My buddies grandfather had a house on the back side of the lake a long time ago. His dad and my dad said they would pull 14"+ crappie out of there like it was nothing. They would fill coolers mind you this was in the 80s I think


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I heard stories about jumbo perch through the ice if you can gain access to lake rumor was ODNR was to take over managing the site ?we use to camp and fish aurora lake before being developed


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Home owners from across the street have access to the lake just have to pay a yearly fee.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I could only imagine how good geauga is now. I know it was pretty deep in some spots like 30+ I'll ask my old man but pretty sure there was a slew of species in their. Almost certain even walleye were dumped in but highly doubt any reproduction happened


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I rented in that neighborhood they wouldnt let me join in because i didnt own. When i was buying a house i couldnt find one in there but wanted to. I'd love to ice fish that lake.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

I live in Aurora and always considered Geauga lake to be private. I've never been on it. I believe only the residents of Reminderville have legal access.

Aurora Shores (Aurora Lake) is definitely private, residents only (not been on that one either).


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Found this on a quick search . . . . .
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/geauga-lake-fishing.178145/


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Aurora is loaded with fish my moms cousin has a house on it fished it a couple times non stop action


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I've fished both lake's many many times 30 years ago. A lot different back then as far as just riding my bike up there to geauge lake crossing 43 and tossing bike off in the woods and catching so many bass I would lose count. Crappie gills and pearch...all were stupid big. In the off season for both parks I would climb the fence into sea world and fish the docks and catch bass as big as loaves of bread. As far as aurora lake back then there were some small pike A lot of BASS and if you caught crappie they were over 12 inches. Can't tell how many times I fished both lake's but had to be hundreds. Had a buddy who lived on the lake and the big island was off his backyard. We set a wire coat hanger up to a log out there with a big hook and a chicken wing and caught a snapper that wouldn't fit in a steel (Oscar the grouch) garbage can lol...we had the warden come out and he took it away...he said it was probably around 60-70 lbs.

Like I said before this was 30 years ago and a lot has changed since...I used to walk around aurora lake and it was 85% woods all the way around. Those were the days that's for sure...

Don


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> . Had a buddy who lived on the lake and the big island was off his backyard. We set a wire coat hanger up to a log out there with a big hook and a chicken wing and *caught a snapper that wouldn't fit in a steel (Oscar the grouch) garbage can lol*...we had the warden come out and he took it away...he said it was probably around 60-70 lbs.
> 
> Like I said before this was 30 years ago and a lot has changed since...I used to walk around aurora lake and it was 85% woods all the way around. Those were the days that's for sure...
> 
> Don


Was it white ? Maybe the grandfather of Mark's Albino Snapper!
One of the G.O.A.T. OGF threads.....


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

LOL...now thats funny!

It definitely wasn't white. More dark gray/black...with about 4-5inches of mossy like seaweed on its back.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

fished Geauga many years ago through the ice.if I remember I fished deep about 30ft with minnows.caught about a dozen 9 to12 in perch loaded with eggs. that day someone fell through and didn't make it out. a few springs and kinda dangerous lake to ice fish


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes indeed a dangerous lake to ice fish...used to run around out there and "explore" both aurora and geauga in the winter times...I've heard that geauga may have deeper spots than punderson? Idk...sure was a heck of a bass lake though.

Don


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I live in ward 1 in Aurora and we have access to Geauga Lake as homeowners. We own and maintain a small section (thru association fee's) of beach and docks on the 43 side. We have full access to the lake including launching a small boat and electric motor. You MUST be a homeowner or accompanied by one to gain access. Aurora Lake is ALL private and the same above applies.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

So will you get arrested fishing Geuaga lake ?or they don’t bother you


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It's private property and it's called trespassing, yes you can get arrested.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

There is an old road that's off depot st we used to launch off there . Never had a problem
It's a good lake, not great but good. The mystique surrounding it makes it better than it really is.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Sorry about the language


----------



## McMichaelbm (Jan 24, 2016)

I’ve fished shores and caught over 140 crappie between myself and one other in about 2 1/2 hrs


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

McMichaelbm said:


> I’ve fished shores and caught over 140 crappie between myself and one other in about 2 1/2 hrs


What kind of size?


----------



## McMichaelbm (Jan 24, 2016)

Most were 7-9 with some 12’s mixed in


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Have caught several big crappie and huge largies in aurora shores there around the docks in the spring. Seen some crappies around 18”. Some largies 10#. Can’t get in without membership. Have fished it multiple times, but once guys were threatening to pull guns on each other for it.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 8, 2008)

Fished Geagua Lake A lot in the 90's Having Access Working at The Amusement Park Before and After the Season..Amazing for LargeMouth Bass Along Shorelines Expecially the Old Paddle Boat Channel and Numerous Beaver Structures Along Shoreline


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

monte39 said:


> Home owners from across the street have access to the lake just have to pay a yearly fee.


To whom do we pay this fee to fish? When the park was open, I used to spot plenty of nice gills under the roller coasters.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

You have to live in the neighborhood they have a homeowner association its called GLIA .


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok, thanks.


monte39 said:


> You have to live in the neighborhood they have a homeowner association its called GLIA .


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I curse the day my bud sold his house out there.
Yup he was a member of the GLIA.
Listen to New Orleans jazz as you yak around the paddlewheelers.
Go around the corner to cartoon houses & music off Luney Toons town.
Have asian tourist take your photo as you fished along the bridge across the lake.
Catch bass off the ski jump at Sea World.
The place was a blast and had nice fish too  .


----------

